# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 64EFE5500B78F75CDCF4AA440654BE77 [HackTool.Win32.KMSAuto.gt]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 64EFE5500B78F75CDCF4AA440654BE77 
Размер в байтах: 26965901

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALexeyAL1

Добрый день. Проблема с системой печати. Установлен Антивирус Касперского Яндекс версия.

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:54, в том числе:
 безопасные:1
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------


## ALexeyAL1

> безопасные:1
>  вредоносные:0
>  подозрительные:0


И что теперь делать? Система печати так и не доступна. При ручном запуске, все равно останавливается...

----------


## CyberHelper

Выполнено важное уточнение результатов анализа
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:54, в том числе:
 безопасные:9
 вредоносные:1
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

